# new i1pro 2 spectrophotometer



## lastword (Apr 7, 2012)

There is a new spectrophotometer coming out soon from Xrite. It replaces the I1 pro spectrophotometer.

Highlights ... faster..

Comes with aluminum shell that is made for more accuracy due to heat constraints with the old model.

Also come with some intelligence as to if it needs to be calibrated. 

Told the light sensitivity is improved but have no actual results. 

The new model is stated as being compatible with all existing software. 

Assume that spectracal will be needing to put up an update for the model when it is officially released. 
Chromapure will also work but again they will likely put up an update for the device. 

Xrite sure came up with a lot of great toys to play with in one year. 

The I1 pro is a rock solid piece in its market price. If you are on the fence I think I would wait for another week or so.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've heard of this but never saw anything publicly about it. Hopefully it will be faster and more accurate on the low end. I'd make the switch in a heartbeat if it is.


----------

